

A Faster Internet (DNS) - newman314
http://www.afasterinternet.com/

======
newman314
One concern I have is the potential privacy aspect of this.

From the how it works page:

"If using OpenDNS or Google Public DNS, your complete IP address will not be
embedded. Instead, the DNS server will only include enough information for the
CDN to know your general location. For instance, if your IP address is
67.215.80.23, the DNS server will only expose the first three octets, so 67 –
215 – 80 instead of 67 – 215 – 80 – 23. A reasonable analogy would be only
showing the prefix of your phone number in caller ID. If your number was
415-555-1234 then only 415-555-XXXX would appear in the Caller ID. Not enough
to identify you, but enough for the receiving party to know the area code and
prefix of the caller."

For a Class C, this is just 253 addresses to test which is trivial. Given the
disturbing actions of ongoing governmental monitoring in say Iran, I'm not
sure if people understand that by adopting the "faster DNS" that they are
leaking more information now.

Maybe there should be a way to signal an opt-out.

